# Need Aquascape photos (Malmo Aquarium Society)



## daniel_sweden (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello all!

This is my first post. I hope I am not breaking any rules posting it.

Malmo Aquarium Society arranges the first Aquascape show in Sweden on November 4-6. It is a part of our large exhibition celebrating our 85th anniversary.

For marketing purposes we are desperately in need of a few good photographs of aquascaped aquariums. As a non-profit organisation our budget is almost non-existent...  We arrange this show to show how exiting and rewarding the aquarium hobby and aquascaping in particular can be.

We think that the aquascaping show could be of interest also those that have no interest in traditional aquariums. The problem is communicating what aquascaping is. Most people just think of not very exiting community tanks when they hear the word aquarium.

So, we need a few good photographs. Unfortunately we have no member in our club with an interest in photography that has photograph aquascaped tanks.

Have you taken any good photographs of aquascaped tanks that you could consider letting us use for the marketing of Swedens first aquascape show?

We would only use the photo for this purpose, and only for a limited time. We cannot offer any payment but of course you would get credit as the photographer. If you make it to the show you will get free entrance if we use your picture. 

We need photos for the following purposes:

1. The Malmo Aquarium Society home page http://www.malmoakvarieforening.se 
2. The home page of the Aquascape show, Aquatic Green Art: och http://www.aquaticgreenart.com 
3. The facebook event: https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=282905868405467 
4. A press release for newspapers and local TV-stations.

Please let me know if you could help us with photos for all of any of the above.

Do you know of anyone with nice photographs that might want to help us? Please let them know about this! 

Thanks!
Daniel Lindström 
Board member, Malmo Aquarium Society, Sweden


----------

